
Linux, Git, MetaEdit+: how 3 Finns brought versioning, models and code together - stevekmcc
http://www.metacase.com/blogs/stevek/blogView?entry=3714903141
======
sirsuki
I'm confused. The story is a "Service Unavailable" page. What is going on?

~~~
stevekmcc
Works from here - maybe just a glitch?

